# Book of the Beast 17 and other Trump doujin



## NEO (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello, all. I have started this thread with the hope that someone who is attending Further Confusion will help me. I would like to buy Book of the Beast 17 and any other kemono (furry) doujin that are for sale at the Team Shuffle table. I would really like to buy these online, but to my knowledge, Trump/Team Shuffle only sell their stuff at conventions. If anyone can help me, I will compensate you for your time and trouble. Thanks!


----------

